# Fracino Cherub VS Rocket Appartamento



## Detailer (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi,

This is my first post here.

I have my Rancilio Silvia for 5 years and love it, but now it's time to upgrade and move on.

The Appartamento is a bit more expensive but that's not an issue for me.

I like the look and the size of the Appartamento much more than the Cherub.

I like the fact the there is no need for cooling flush in The Cherub and the good reputation that it has regarding reliability and customer service.

If you had to make a decision between those two, what would you choose?

Lnks to Rocket Appartamento :

http://www.lagondola.it/product.php~idx~~~887~~Rocket+Espresso+Appartamento~.html






Thanks


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

If you are choosing between the Cherub and the Rocket, it's worth considering the Classico too - based on a Cherub but a lot prettier with a lever operated group and wooden handles........can do you one for £850 if you are interested! Andy


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

I have a classico from Andy and I love it!


----------



## Ja5e (Jan 8, 2022)

coffeebean said:


> If you are choosing between the Cherub and the Rocket, it's worth considering the Classico too - based on a Cherub but a lot prettier with a lever operated group and wooden handles........can do you one for £850 if you are interested! Andy


 Hi Andy,

I'm interested in purchasing something similar, I know this post was sometime a go, so I thought I'd just ask if you are still selling coffee machines and could I contact you.

Cheers

Jase.


----------

